# Teacher's affair with his student



## sparrow555 (Jun 27, 2015)

2 Peoria teachers arrested over sex abuse allegations - Peoria Independent | Peoria Independent




One of those scummy Student teacher affair. But what interests me is the arrest of the wife for not reporting the affair.




> Ms. Woolsey is being held for failing to report sexual abuse.
> 
> Mr. Woolsey, 45, allegedly began a sexual relationship with a then 15-year-old student around January 2010, police said.
> 
> ...



I do not know the details of the situation but we can imagine what likely happened in the situation. 

The wife likely found out about the affair sometime during the 3 years(or the end of it) and did not expose him because she wanted to save her family(they have two kids) and marriage. And this guy continued it underground or behind her back until it ended. Now the victim reported it herself

Not only does this woman have to reconcile to the fact that her husband cheated on her with a underage teenager, now she has the humiliation of being exposed nationally, losing her job and ignominy for a lifetime, only because she did not report it. 


P.S: I understand that I am assuming a lot of details. They might well as be some weird couple into some f*cked up things. Maybe she encouraged him to pursue the relationship with students. I don't know. Only posted about a possible scenario where being a BS does not absolve you from real world consequences. We sometimes see people not reporting their spouses affair because of certain reasons even though it is a blatant violation of ethics. A situation like this is an example of the possible consequences of such decisions, which also affect the BS severely.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

As a teacher under US law she is a mandatory reporter of CSA.

THat's what they got her on. I would presume.


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

MattMatt said:


> As a teacher under US law she is a mandatory reporter of CSA.
> 
> THat's what they got her on. I would presume.


Yep, I was going to say the same thing. Teacher = Mandatory Reporter


----------



## TeddieG (Sep 9, 2015)

Brief thread-jack - soccer mom, LOVE your avatar. Rockin'!


----------



## BrokenLady (Jan 19, 2015)

My cousin was sexually abused from approx 12-18 years of age by her step-father. He took his life when it was exposed. My aunt says that her "daughter had an affair with her husband". They're relationship is fragile to this day (+25 years later). There was very bad (in my opinion) therapy involved. My aunt was encouraged to see my cousin as 'The Other Woman'. I think things would be much healthier if my aunt thought "My H abused my daughter.". 

When it's discussed in my family it shocks me that MOST family members say that, "It must be so hard for X (aunt) having her daughter be the OW". I think that somehow its natural for people to focus on the END age rather than the start. My cousin was 18. Why didn't she stop it? Why not tell before then? An 18 year old has control, they can't be innocent. 

Psychologically I believe the START age is the important one.

Back to the OP.... Because of my own experiences I think it really depends on when the wife found out. She could be seeing the girl as the OW. The devastation & insanity of being a BW is something I couldn't even imagine before it happened to me. I can't even think the horror of that situation! I can understand her mentally protecting herself. 

I hope that makes sense...

However.... I strongly believe its child abuse & rape. Being made an example of must be terrible. I feel for her BUT we live in a culture where young girls are sexualized. Porn brags YOUNG YOUNG!! Girls Gone Wild! Having a legal reminder that CHILDREN ARE CHILDREN is a great thing. 

It is the duty of everyone to report the RAPE & abuse of children! That's what it is. She helped her H to carry-on abusing a child. It breaks my heart that people don't see it for what it is. A 15 year old child with an authority figure is innocent.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

BrokenLady said:


> My cousin was sexually abused from approx 12-18 years of age by her step-father. He took his life when it was exposed. My aunt says that her "daughter had an affair with her husband". They're relationship is fragile to this day (+25 years later). There was very bad (in my opinion) therapy involved. My aunt was encouraged to see my cousin as 'The Other Woman'. I think things would be much healthier if my aunt thought "My H abused my daughter.".
> 
> When it's discussed in my family it shocks me that MOST family members say that, "It must be so hard for X (aunt) having her daughter be the OW". I think that somehow its natural for people to focus on the END age rather than the start. My cousin was 18. Why didn't she stop it? Why not tell before then? An 18 year old has control, they can't be innocent.
> 
> ...


Your family is incredibly disturbed!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

A 45 year old teacher with a 15 year old student isn't an affair. It's a felony. It's also a crime in Illinois for an educator (among other people) to not report child abuse. When we leave kids in the care of adults we have the right to expect they will protect the kids. Those who don't want that responsibility should find other employment.


----------



## sparrow555 (Jun 27, 2015)

I just think she should be held to a different standard to her WS. Maybe they shouldn't be posing her pictures in the same article where the husband is arrested for an affair with an underage girl.


----------



## Spotthedeaddog (Sep 27, 2015)

not reporting rape is a party after the fact


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

sparrow555 said:


> I just think she should be held to a different standard to her WS. Maybe they shouldn't be posing her pictures in the same article where the husband is arrested for an affair with an underage girl.


She's only getting the recognition she has earned. Was she aware of the statutory rape of a kid? Well, "yes". Is she a teacher with the legal duty to report such things? Well, "yes". Did she report that crime? "No". I expect neither of them will get the just punishment they spent years earning. If this victim was 7 instead of 15, would you feel the same? Neither of these teachers are victims. The victims would be the child, the child's parents, all the other children in that school and their parents, all the teachers in that school who daily did the right thing but who are now tainted with suspicion, and the taxpayers who bestowed great public trust upon those two teachers and got dishonorable service in return.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

ConanHub said:


> Your family is incredibly disturbed!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It's pretty common for pedophiles to try that angle. They blame the victims for the failure to resist their advances. They try to convince others that the victim wanted it.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

A female teacher here just got 5 years for sex with a 16 y/o boy. I wonder if this wife will get more or less time for failure to report the rape of a female?


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Not a teacher, but still...

Ex-NFL cheerleader to spend weekends in jail for rape of 15-year-old | New York Post

Weekends in jail.

WEEKENDS.

Y'know... if it's not too inconvenient or anything.

:slap:


----------



## sparrow555 (Jun 27, 2015)

unbelievable said:


> She's only getting the recognition she has earned. Was she aware of the statutory rape of a kid? Well, "yes". Is she a teacher with the legal duty to report such things? Well, "yes". Did she report that crime? "No". I expect neither of them will get the just punishment they spent years earning. If this victim was 7 instead of 15, would you feel the same? Neither of these teachers are victims. The victims would be the child, the child's parents, all the other children in that school and their parents, all the teachers in that school who daily did the right thing but who are now tainted with suspicion, and the taxpayers who bestowed great public trust upon those two teachers and got dishonorable service in return.


This post irritates me. Not only did you take the post in the different direction, you made no mention of the points I was referring.




> > If this victim was 7 instead of 15, would you feel the same?


That is the actual point of the law, isn't it ?It is obviously different if the girl is 7 years old. 50 years back, women in some countries used to have couple of kids by 15. Were these countries full of rapists ?

Age of consent in USA is 16-18(lots of variations depending on the difference in age with the sexual partner) in some places. Some places in Europe, it is as low as 14.

Let me give you a few parameters to add to the BS in the situation. 

Lets say that she found out about the affair when the girl was 17-18. When found out, the husband begged her for a second chance. That he made a mistake. If she reports him to the school, not only will he be permanently unemployable, he will be jailed. The family will be destroyed financially and the kids future will be at stake.. They might even have to sell the house. Or maybe he threatened to kill himself if she reported him or walk away from their kids life permanently..They were together for a long time and he knew how to manipulate her. Maybe he convinced her that the student pursued him.

Again, before you start getting on your high horse - I do agree that she should have reported it because she was a teacher first and foremost but I understand if a person in her position doing what she did. She was dealing with the shock of her own situation and might not have reacted properly is what I am saying.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

In Illinois, a person commits the more serious crime of sexual assault by sexually penetrating:

a child over age 13 but under age 18 when the defendant is over age 17 and in a position of trust or supervision over the child, or
a child under the age of 13.
(720 Ill. Comp. Stat. §§ 5/11-1.20, 5/11-1.40.)

Back in the day, it was common for people to own other people. That's illegal now in Illinois and it is also a felony for a teacher to have sex with a 17 year old student. It's also illegal in Illinois for a teacher to be aware of such a crime and not report it. I don't live in Illinois. I don't vote there. I'm not on their legislature. I didn't make the laws of the state of Illinois. This is not my high horse but that of the People of the State of Illinois, who, apparently don't want their teachers boinking students. It is their right to decide what sort of behavior they will tolerate from those they permit to be teachers in their state. 

I personally believe no teacher has any business having sex with any of their students, regardless of age. Common sense would dictate that such a relationship necessarily contains an element of coercion. Teachers do have the power to fail or pass students and we do expect students to obey the directives of their teachers. It's hardly an equal relationship. Similarly, as a cop, there is no way I could have sex with a prisoner and pretend it's a simple affair between consenting adults. As a leader in the military I couldn't have sex with a subordinate for the same reason. I've had to put people in prison for doing exactly that. Teachers know the rules when they take the job just like I knew the rules about prohibited relationships when I accepted mine. Are both teachers equally guilty and deserving of the same punishment? They aren't charged with the same offense so it doesn't matter. He'll answer for his alleged crime and she'll answer for the one she was charged with. Which offense the People of Illinois wanted to punishment more was up to them to decide when they made those laws. 

The laws of Illinois put the age of consent at 18, so the answer to your question about the kid being 17 to 18 would be the wife should be charged exactly as she's charged now because she would be in violation of the same statute she's alleged to be in violation of now. 

As far as her concerns regarding her husband going to jail and the adverse impact that would have on her family, that would also be the case if he were committing any other crime. I assume she would have remained equally silent if she learned he had committed a forcible rape or was stealing money from the school. In this particular case, she owes a duty to the state and to her students and to her school. If I were married to a fellow cop and found out she was dirty, if I kept my mouth shut about it I'd go down with her and I would deserve to. We all make choices. It might have occurred to her that the gravest threat to her family's income wasn't losing his job but both of them losing their jobs. She apparently decided to risk termination, loss of her teaching credentials, and possibly jail in order to help keep her husband employed.


----------



## sparrow555 (Jun 27, 2015)

unbelievable said:


> In Illinois, a person commits the more serious crime of sexual assault by sexually penetrating:
> 
> a child over age 13 but under age 18 when the defendant is over age 17 and in a position of trust or supervision over the child, or
> a child under the age of 13.
> ...


:slap:


----------



## McDean (Jun 13, 2015)

larry.gray said:


> A female teacher here just got 5 years for sex with a 16 y/o boy. I wonder if this wife will get more or less time for failure to report the rape of a female?


Not to cross threads but the interesting thing about the 'Teacher on Student' stories is how often they are women with boys and while the obvious answer is there are more women teachers the thing I wanted to point out is that it proves the other thread debates that men and women are 'not' so different sexually....if the attraction is there and the opportunity, the pull can be great....still pretty weak to go after children....


----------



## eastsouth2000 (Jul 21, 2015)

I witnessed something like this a long time ago, around 8th grade. 

A 12yo boy classmate of mine was having a relationship with a 27yo physics teacher woman.

but I only noticed it when I looked back at what happened. It was only when I started getting porn around junior high. that I had a eureka moment.

I was seriously Ignorant back then. To Innocent to tell that moaning sound were people having sex.
Just thought of them as weird sounds.

The teacher and him were spending quite sometime alone after class at school.
He said it was some project thing. I never pried into it, again just my ignorance to the matter.

I usually go about around the school when everybody left, my house is just too close the school. so I go about spelunking around.
that's when I noticed the weird sounds at the lab.

On the weekends the physics teacher would come to school. And also my classmate. It was for a science project competition.

So when I go about around the school on a weekend I bumped into them.

I was so ignorant I did not know why my classmate became so popular with the guys. I seriously thought it was the success of his science project.

I was not able to add up that back then the physics teacher was crying a lot and was scolded by the principal, put on leave. but she came back to teach again.
but yeah the crying and the reprimand where there.

She was a good teacher but, I could never understood why the principal was angry at her.

It was only after college at a reunion where I got the full story. that I had asked him about the teacher cause I was curious. He admitted that teacher and him had sex at physics lab way back they also did at her home.

there was an article I had read, that stated that this thing occurs around you. and you did not notice cause you were young. and our generation was a bit on the conservative upbringing. I could say how true that article was.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

MattMatt said:


> *As a teacher under US law she is a mandatory reporter of CSA.
> *
> THat's what they got her on. I would presume.


Are these expectations part of the teacher training? I hope so.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

I should also add that my parents scolded me often for "snitching", "telling on other people" and that practically everything was none of my business. 

If had ever trained as a teacher I would have needed the complete list of when things that don't immediately involve me are my business and even when differences between myself and someone else needs to be escalated.


----------



## Chuck71 (Nov 5, 2012)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pamela_Rogers_Turner

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Debra_Lafave

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mary_Kay_Letourneau


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

soccermom2three said:


> Yep, I was going to say the same thing. Teacher = Mandatory Reporter


*The "old man" math teacher will be going away for a very long time and had better be practicing up for a very long-term affair with his phalanges.

Notwithstanding, his wife's incarceration, if any, is going to be contingent upon when she actually found out about her H's illicit affair with the underage student. If her knowledge of it was also long-term, then expect the jury to treat her little different than her H. Conversely, if she clearly demonstrates that she just recently found out and also did it to protect her family, common sense only dictates that you expect them to either "go easy" on her, or at an absolute maximum, to sentence her to pre-trial time already served!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

NextTimeAround said:


> Are these expectations part of the teacher training? I hope so.


They beat them over the head repeatedly on the topic. A teacher will ttypically call more than once a year. Most of the time it is neglect related.


----------



## cdbaker (Nov 5, 2010)

Interesting. My understanding has always been that a spouse cannot be legally compelled to, or punished for not, report his/her spouse's criminal behavior. Like if my wife robs a bank and I know about it, as long as I had absolutely no involvement in it I will be protected if she eventually gets caught.

Or maybe I'm just mixing that up and it's just that I couldn't be forced to testify against her in court, if she were caught and I had no knowledge of the crime.

I need to go watch some more CSI or NCIS or SVU or some other abbreviation...


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

I had read somewhere that the legal movement was towards forcing / requiring / obligating spouses to testify in court cases related to their spouse including domestic violence.

But I have not followed in which states this requirement now prevails.


----------

